# How to remove fleas on my puppy?



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

She's 14 weeks old and she had a treatment before but she kept itching. Now my girlfriend and I removed some of her fleas, 7 on the left ear, 4 on the head, and 6 on the right ear. She kept itching and usually cries when she itch herself. The vet said maybe our house/place has a lot of fleas so I need to remove them daily on my puppy but it's so hard because she keeps biting us and being persistent to remove our hands off her. This was my problem for about 5 weeks now and she had a tick fever last 3 days


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where do you live? Can you get flea shampoo for puppies, or flea collars for puppies? There may be some flea dusting powder you can get from the vet or supply store.

In the US we can get topical flea treatment called Frontline, or oral pills for flea treatment like Nexgard or Bravecto. Can you get any of those?

You do need to remove fleas from your home and yard to keep them from getting on the puppy.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If the fleas have infested the house, you'll likely need to bomb it or treat the carpets. You don't want to allow fleas to take over and start biting humans too. You can treat her with a dawn dish soap bath to smother the fleas without too many chemicals but if you overdo it she'll get dry skin. Look into food grade diamataceous earth to treat your carpet or flea bombs.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> Where do you live? Can you get flea shampoo for puppies, or flea collars for puppies? There may be some flea dusting powder you can get from the vet or supply store.
> 
> In the US we can get topical flea treatment called Frontline, or oral pills for flea treatment like Nexgard or Bravecto. Can you get any of those?
> 
> You do need to remove fleas from your home and yard to keep them from getting on the puppy.


Is it this? Frontline Plus for Dogs 10-20kg | Lazada PH

How to remove fleas on my home though? Sorry I'm such a newbie


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's the right stuff, but weigh your dog before using it. As for treating your home, I think Amazon India would have the flea bombs which give a fog of insecticide through your house and kills most fleas. Just read the instructions, and don't forget to turn off any pilot lights!


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Pilgrim123 said:


> That's the right stuff, but weigh your dog before using it. As for treating your home, I think Amazon India would have the flea bombs which give a fog of insecticide through your house and kills most fleas. Just read the instructions, and don't forget to turn off any pilot lights!


my girl is now 12kg, what will happen if i use the 10-20 kg if she goes 22 in the next 2months? Because it has 3 applicators so I'm assuming that she'll pass 20kg after 2months


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

You may waste a dose - but, if it fixes the problem, it's worth it. And please treat your house, too, as flea eggs can last for a long time in the carpets and rugs or between the floorboards.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Pilgrim123 said:


> You may waste a dose - but, if it fixes the problem, it's worth it. And please treat your house, too, as flea eggs can last for a long time in the carpets and rugs or between the floorboards.


Alright, I already ordered the 10-20kg but I'm not sure about flea bombing yet as I don't know how much would it cost since I'm just a college student


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Any shampoo will do! They come right to the surface when you start to bath the dog. Don't bother with "bombs" they are a short term fix. You must spray the floor, all around the edges of the rooms and any furniture. Then vacuum EVERYTHING.
How do I know this, because when I was 22 with a dog and cat, we took in a pregnant stray cat. OMG my home was full of fleas before you know it. The bombs are a waste, call in an exterminator if possible. We had a shepard and when we bathed her all the fleas came right to the surface. She was cured but you MUST treat the house! Good luck, I know what you are dealing with!


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

murphy1 said:


> Any shampoo will do! They come right to the surface when you start to bath the dog. Don't bother with "bombs" they are a short term fix. You must spray the floor, all around the edges of the rooms and any furniture. Then vacuum EVERYTHING.
> How do I know this, because when I was 22 with a dog and cat, we took in a pregnant stray cat. OMG my home was full of fleas before you know it. The bombs are a waste, call in an exterminator if possible. We had a shepard and when we bathed her all the fleas came right to the surface. She was cured but you MUST treat the house! Good luck, I know what you are dealing with!


What shampoo did you use? And what spray should I use? I asked the vet if a tick & flea shampoo is effective and he said it's not that effective because they'll just come back after they flew away. I'll try the frontline then I'll try to do something in the house


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

For the house, I found flea bombs very effective as it killed the eggs, too. But, since finances are a problem, (I was surprised by the prices in India!) perhaps you could try something more natural like diatomaceous earth (food grade) or borax, but you have to leave the powder on your floors or carpet for a couple of days for it to be effective. This link may help - and the DE is available on Amazon India for very little money. Use Diatomaceous Earth to Kill Fleas in 3 Easy Steps


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It happened to me 40 years ago. I most likely used my own shampoo. When you bath the dog start at the head and work your way to the tail!!!! Bath the dog a few times. Suds and Rinse and again. If they are in your home she will become infested again. Bath the dog, treat the house and stay out for as long as you can. Vacuum everything and shampoo the rugs if possible.
Good Luck


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

While waiting for the frontline product, we manage to remove 36 fleas last 2 days and today we got 54 of them. We killed them all outside with a bottle. Since the vet recommended that we remove them daily, we're doing it every 2-3 days while waiting for the frontline product.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

As the others have suggested, giving your dog a bath with shampoo will kill most of the fleas - you always have a few fleas who hide if you are only picking them off.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

as i said,if they are in the house it will be an endless battle.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

BinsZ said:


> What shampoo did you use? And what spray should I use? I asked the vet if a tick & flea shampoo is effective and he said it's not that effective because they'll just come back after they flew away. I'll try the frontline then I'll try to do something in the house


For a really bad flea problem,you can use (not regularly- it's not great for the skin) Dawn dishwashing liquid and start at the head and work to the tail getting the entire coat soapy and then rinse from head to tail. It's very drying so don't do this a lot or often but time it to work w your house bombing and maybe you'll be ahead of it by the time the frontline gets to you. 
OH! I thank whoever said that about pilot lights- I have never had gas till this house (and hate it fwiw) but I never would have thought about that had you not said it.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

If you use diatomaceous earth on the floors, make sure to rub some into any cracks and crevices around the floor boards to destroy any flea eggs that may be hiding there. Also, put a flea collar in the dirt collector of the vacuum so any eggs that are collected will be taken care of. Leave the flea collar in the container even after you dump the contents.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

tikiandme said:


> If you use diatomaceous earth on the floors, make sure to rub some into any cracks and crevices around the floor boards to destroy any flea eggs that may be hiding there. Also, put a flea collar in the dirt collector of the vacuum so any eggs that are collected will be taken care of. Leave the flea collar in the container even after you dump the contents.


I would never have thought of putting a flea collar in the vacuum cleaner bag! What a good idea, especially as vibrations help flea eggs hatch.


----------



## Burlington Bambi (Aug 5, 2015)

*flea shampoo and comb with flea comb *


----------



## charles839 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi. I am a newbie here. But sharing the best flea fogger products with you. Check it out.
Best flea fogger and comparison available in market - Review Gig


----------

